# Septic tank question



## ahoude23

Just had my septic tank cleaned, I have 1250 gallon two compartment tank, about 2 years of use. He told me I had about 8" crust on top and bottom sludge of about 6". What does this mean? I assume the sludge is the main reason for pumping, but I don't know what the significance of the crust is. He recommended pumping every 2-3 years. Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## bigcountrysg

Crust is the dried up stuff inside the tank usually sits on top of the contents of the tank. 

The Sludge is usually what is found in the tank. 

I would be more concerned with how many gallons was pulled from the tank. As this may tell you if your leach field is working properly. If it isn't working properly then I would be investigating why it is not leaching out water.


----------



## big show

The crust is mostly soap. Laundry detergent is a septic system killer. Pump it regularly as the honey dipper recommended and you won't have any issues.


----------



## Treehopper

...also, make sure your softener is not discharging into your tank, set up a separate dry well to take softener brine discharge.


----------



## ahoude23

I've never heard "honey dipper", almost makes it sound like a fun job. Got 3 kids, so I'm sure the laundry soap is an issue. Thought that's what the crust was from. I checked the discharge side of the tank and seemed to be draining right. Water softener drains to the sump pump and out, not the tank. Guess all is OK, I'll get my "honey" dipped every 3 yrs like he says.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## S.E.M.O.R.E.

I know NOTHING about septic tanks or fields, but the day is coming when I build, I am going to learn. 

I have been "told" that pumping a septic tank vs. treating it with microbes/enzymes, kills the system.....(I probably havent worded this correctly)

BUT THAT SAID....More than one person has told me, they flush a package of yeast once a month or two, and since the dinosaurs roamed the earth they have NEVER had issues with their septic systems.

Apparently the harsh chemicals or pumping them is required if you dont keep the enzymes "alive".

My preliminary idea is to have a "Y" valve, and two fields, the idea is to give each field a "break". Also, I would just as soon have a separate system or drain field for the "gray water" from washer, sinks, and shower.

Am I in for a rude awakening for my ideas, or am I thinking correctly?

ANY INPUT GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## dburroak

built my house in 1976 and put in a 1000 gal septic tank. i also installed a seperate 275 gal tank and 20ft of drain pipe and stone for the washer and water softerner. had both tanks pumped for the first time about a month ago. the only reason i had it done was because i thought the small tank was full and it turned out to be just a plugged drain. the man told me that the septic was in good shape but was " getting a little thick " but really didn`t need pumping.


----------



## ENCORE

Septic tanks rarely go bad. What does mess up is the drain field. Putting Rid-X, yeast, or any of the other septic tank mixtures down the drain will help. Breaking down waste is what you want it to do. However, keeping a tank cleaned assures that you'll also keep your drain field working. Plug your drain field, and its going to cost you!
A 1000 gallon septic tank fills up as soon as 1000 gallons of water/waste enters it, which doesn't take long. Once it fills, then its time for the drain field to do its job. Breaking down waste helps to keep the drain field from receiving solid wastes, which would eventually plug it up. A good septic tank installer, will install a cement collar around the top of the tank cover with a cap. This is nothing more than a square piece of cement (18"+/-) sticking out of the ground, with a concrete cover. They also install a filter which covers the outlet to the drain field inside the tank. This fiter should be rinsed off with a hose once a year. A tank filter is just one more preventative measure to keep the drain field working properly.
A "Honey Dipper" recommending that you have your tank cleaned every 3 to 5 years, is doing you a favor. Just ask the septic tank/drain field installer.


----------



## wall-ib-jiggin

I have mine pumped every fall Reason being: My wife has a daycare and alot of little poopers.. But I also add yeast to the tank every month. the kiddies like to use aalloottt of paper and it fill the tank fast. the biggest thing with septics is you have to keep it brewing and breaking down the dupa!! I use RID-X and it seams to work good. Since the neighbor hood cats are all gone!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## S.E.M.O.R.E.

Thanks Guys, GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## JBIV

Everyone should pump their tank every 3-5 years. The tank is mostly a settling chamber, once the tank is full of solids you run the risk of pushing that sludge out into the drainfield, or plugging the lines. Ridexx and products like it put solids into suspension that should have settled to the bottom of the tank to be pumped out. Ask you septic pumper if he can tell which tanks use Ridexx and which ones dont, Ill bet he can. The Ridexx tanks are more of a slurry than stratified like they should be. Once in suspension the solids are likely to flow out into the drainfield, when that happens the clock starts ticking. The solids that flow into the drainfield will start to build a bio-matt on the bottom of the trench or bed that will plug up the soils ability to drain.
As far as splitting the waste water leaving the house, most county health departments no longer distinguish between grey and black water, its all black now. Each sewer line leaving the home will have to run into a septic tank then to a disposal field or maybe drywell. Check with your local county health department to see what their code requires.


----------



## andyrichard01

Laundry detergent is a septic system killer. Pump it regularly as you won't have any issues.


----------



## foxfire69

JBIV said:


> Everyone should pump their tank every 3-5 years.The Ridexx tanks are more of a slurry than stratified like they should be. Once in suspension the solids are likely to flow out into the drainfield, when that happens the clock starts ticking. The solids that flow into the drainfield will start to build a bio-matt on the bottom of the trench or bed that will plug up the soils ability to drain.


You sound very knowledgeable and it makes sense! Why have we been led to believe that we need to add to the natural Bio in our tanks? No Rid-X, No yeast and Brown Sugar?? I'll bet my Bio-diverse water from changes from my 60 gal. aquarium must help!? What about dish soap? I've been told not to use 2 ply toilet paper? What about oil and grease? Is there anything we can do to correct the drain fields? Thanks!!


----------



## JBIV

foxfire69 said:


> You sound very knowledgeable and it makes sense! Why have we been led to believe that we need to add to the natural Bio in our tanks? No Rid-X, No yeast and Brown Sugar?? I'll bet my Bio-diverse water from changes from my 60 gal. aquarium must help!? What about dish soap? I've been told not to use 2 ply toilet paper? What about oil and grease? Is there anything we can do to correct the drain fields? Thanks!!



Your body produces all the natural Bio your tank needs. Cleaning products, other chemicals, oil, grease, excess paper, all bad. Try to limit these things going down the drain. Fix dripping faucets and running toilets, they add a lot of water that your septic system doesnt need. Have your pumper make sure that your baffle is still on in your tank on the outlet side, very important. And the best thing you can do for your septic system, get your tank pumped every 3-5 years. The average life span is around 20 years for a septic system. With regular pumping and decent soils you should be able to get more. But water usage in the home is the big factor which will determine the life span of your septic system.


----------



## ChuckS

wall-ib-jiggin said:


> I have mine pumped every fall


It's better to have it pumped in the Spring: then the bacteria has time to grow during the summer months. If you can't have it pumped as early in the Fall as possible.


----------



## JohnD4980

I have a new system, i had 1 inch of sludge per my past report. Seems like what they recommended to you is what I heard also. So you should be Ok with what they said.


----------



## Bingo boy

Here in Wisc . it is a requirement to have it pumped every 2-3 years depending on your region. 
I suppose it's because we don't have 10,000 lakes , but 15,000 and they want them clean as can be..


----------



## spoikey

Bingo boy said:


> Here in Wisc . it is a requirement to have it pumped every 2-3 years depending on your region.
> I suppose it's because we don't have 10,000 lakes , but 15,000 and they want them clean as can be..


Ever wonder what they do with all that stuff they take from your tank when they pump it? Usually the owner of the business has a place they dump onto the ground. Every so often the healthe department wil require the business to find a new location to dump. That stuff is not put into a pit or cleansed in any way. The local guy here was required to find a new place to dump and really had a rough time finding one. The local city would not allow him to use their system even though he was willing to pay!


----------



## Kevin_D

We had an issue with our line going out to the tank last winter. We had the tank pumped at that time and I questioned the pro about additives and he said yeast is good but every once in a while dump a box of baking soda into it to give the live culture some O2. Made sense to me. If its alive it needs to breathe.
Kevin D


----------



## bzboril

Bacteria in a septic tank are anaerobic...they live in the absence of O2. Aerobic bacteria are the type they use in most activated sludge wastewater treatment plants. No oxygen necessary for "bugs" in a spetic tank.


----------

